# New: MK6 T-Shirt @ VW Dealerships & Coupon Code



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VW has a new VW DriverGear T-Shirt featuring one of our APR Motorsport MK6 Race Cars! If you want to pick it up, use code "VWGTIAD" for 10% off! 

http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw08/SKUDetailsVW08F13178-LG.asp 










*Click here for a full wide screen desktop image of the image on the T-Shirt!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The code "VWGTIAD" should work now.


----------

